# November 2014 Photo Contest



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*"My, what Beautiful Teeth you have!" ​*
This month's theme picked by *Vaks*​ 
 IMPORTANT CONTEST RULES BELOW! *MUST* READ​
*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​ 

Only ONE picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted. We are not kidding about this, make SURE that your picture is within size limits
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one or a picture taken by someone else.* It also means that if YOU are IN the picture, it will automatically be suspect of not following this rule, as someone else would have had to take the picture for you, unless it is obviously a selfie. 
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*. This includes the title of your post, no comments there either!
*If you are attaching a photo use three periods ". . ." (or similar) as the required text. NO COMMENTS ALLOWED.*
*No* alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them. Changing a picture from colour to black and white is allowed, as is the adding of a watermark for copyright protection, if you so wish.
No changing your mind! The picture you post is it. We will not remove a picture because you wish to post a different one. 
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme OR I will pick the theme. 
If you have any questions about the photo contest or would like some rules clarified, please post them in the COMMENTS thread started for this month. 

You have from now to approximately Tuesday, November 25th th to enter your picture. Voting will run from around November 26th to 30th

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

lola23w-011 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Nitro*

...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Maui (Nov 6, 2014)

*Maui Wowee*

Maui at 9 Weeks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## kooter (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## kooter (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

.......


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

....


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## jefrey1983 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## locknload223 (May 13, 2014)




----------



## bselby83 (Sep 28, 2012)

...


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

...


----------



## robt555 (Jun 12, 2002)

...


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## TheMonstersMom (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## RedCobra (Nov 17, 2014)

*Fritz*

* * *


----------



## Sickness WiTiT (Nov 20, 2014)

Vader


----------



## timssmallengine (Nov 1, 2014)

*Sammi*

* * *


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*Kyleigh*

...


----------



## My3Royals (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelmania (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

...


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

...


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## LilyandBella (Jan 26, 2014)

*Sun roof at 70 mph.*

Bella


----------

